# Taboo the Afghan Agility Dog! ;)



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm very proud of my afghan girl Taboo. We've finally got it down! (she's my first agility dog!) Since our first trial at the end of January we've earned *four* agility titles! 

Here is Taboo - ZoSo's Forbidden Dream SC OAP OJP NFP WV-N!!














































Hopefully have pictures of Ella in the near future on the agility equipment too!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ooooh Noooooooooo!!! :afraid: Another one of them pooooor Sighthound fans. lol

Yr in good company here, Ixion. There's a few similarly addled members lurking somewhere on these boards.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Taboo is beautiful and thanks for her pictures!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

LOVE the 2nd & 4th picture!!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Totally awesome! As the owner of Borzoi and an Italian Greyhound, I know how challenging the sighthound temperament can be. What an achievement!

--Q


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

What an accomplishment! Well done!

I think you should get double extra points for competing with a non-traditional breed. I knew someone once who put a CDX on a Great Dane ... now THAT is training!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful dog, beautiful photos ! I enjoyed seeing these !


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments on Taboo! Taboo is such a fun dog!


----------

